# fish wood carvings



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Havent posted anything in a long long time but I'm back in the groove. Marlin is 3" thick Mesquite and steel, Dorado is Driftwood with airbrush paint job.
Hope everyone is getting some shop time and not out in the heat like me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome work bud. True art.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fantastic work!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Both are very cool.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Interesting blend of wood and steel. Have not seen that before. Glad to know that creative folks share their stuff and in that process inspire the rest of us.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Those are really nice. Do you sell these?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Those are really nice. Do you sell these?


That's my question as well. Seriously interested...and.. do you do commissions ???


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ yes he does. He has an amazing collection made with a one hell of an imagination and skill.

Greg Dennis
832-483-4814


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for the late response. Just getting back form the Galveston CCA last night. Yes , everything is for sale although all of these have already sold. I'll continue to post new works. The Marlin went for 3,000. The painted driftwood was a 2,000 pc and yes I do commissions and custom work in wood or steel or both. Thanks to all for the kind words, I love doing it. If I can't be out catching I can stay home cutting. I'll be dong the La Cantera art show in San Antonio in October 23-25 as well as the Bayou city in Houston Oct 10-11.


----------



## Andy777 (Aug 11, 2015)

very cool!


----------

